# Snake (Alpine Canyon) Shuttle/Hitchhike



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey,

I live in Pinedale and would be down to meet up, stage vehicles, and float together. I run a 10’ cat solo. If you want to set something up, let me know!

-Richard


----------



## Deagol (Jun 16, 2017)

the one time I did this run, I parked at the takeout (it was hella crowded) and road my bike back to the put in and locked the bike up there. after taking out and driving back up-canyon (that was our direction of travel anyway) I stopped at put-in to pick up the bike. Overall, pretty easy shuttle..


----------

